# Name for Black Colt Foal



## Mystified (12 May 2013)

Hi everyone,

Can you help with naming our surprise addition that arrived at noon on saturday.  Little jet black colt foal.
Collected a little grey roan rescue filly (Sabrina) from an equine charity on good friday and surprise surprise she gave birth right in front of me. 

When we got her the vet thought she might be but the rescue centre said she wasn't.  Vet did a post 180 day blood test just in case but came back negative. So put it down to worm burden!

So quel surprise when I brought her in on Saturday out of the pouring rain and literally within 5 mins of being in her waters broke and she gave birth all over and done with in 15 mins.  Such a good girl.

So want a really good name for him - so suggestions please


----------



## Moomin1 (12 May 2013)

Mystery!


----------



## Spring Feather (12 May 2013)

I have enough trouble trying to think of names for my own foals so can't help you there, but just wanted to say how wonderful you were there with her and congratulations on your little one even if you weren't expecting him.


----------



## Amymay (13 May 2013)

Surprise!


----------



## whisp&willow (13 May 2013)

Disco- short for discovery?


----------



## TrasaM (13 May 2013)

Congrats  Jack? As in Jack in a box  or Boo lol. Hope the little fella is well. Pictures please. Think there will need to be another BOGOF thread


----------



## CBFan (13 May 2013)

Mystified said:



			Hi everyone,

Can you help with naming our *surprise addition *that arrived at noon on saturday.  Little jet black colt foal.

So want a really good name for him - so suggestions please 

Click to expand...

I think that ^^ is a great name for his passport - or Surprise Edition

Then you can call him Addy / Ady or Eddie for short 

I do like 'Boo' though!

Congratulations though! Mum sounds like a pro!


----------



## hayleyanderson (14 May 2013)

What about Salem, the black cat of Sabrina the teenage Witch, since the mare was called Sabrina?


----------



## angrovestud (14 May 2013)

Up here in the north east we have a stone that is called Jet its very famous in whitby its Black hense Jet Black


----------



## lottiepony (14 May 2013)

hayleyanderson said:



			What about Salem, the black cat of Sabrina the teenage Witch, since the mare was called Sabrina? 

Click to expand...

Ahh you beat me to it thats where my thoughts were heading


----------



## Doris68 (14 May 2013)

Jet Set, Ebony, Creole, Silhouette.


----------



## Oscar (14 May 2013)

Chances are your black foal will be grey!!


----------



## hayleyanderson (14 May 2013)

Came straight to my head haha! Plus i think it's just a lovely name!




lottiepony said:



			Ahh you beat me to it thats where my thoughts were heading 

Click to expand...


----------



## BigYellowHorse (14 May 2013)

Instead of black cavalier, go for black caviar which is what I read black cavalier as for quite a while... excuse my dyslexic brain lol 

Sorry not world's best name thinker upper!


----------



## hayleyanderson (14 May 2013)

:Black in different languages: French -Noir, Italian - Nero, Portuguese (I am half portuguese haha) - Preto


----------



## Dry Rot (14 May 2013)

Oscar said:



			Chances are your black foal will be grey!!
		
Click to expand...

I agree!

I've one here going grey very quickly.


----------



## Mystified (14 May 2013)

Hi Everyone,

Thanks for the replies - there's some really good suggestions.

At the moment* 'Nero' *from hayleyanderson is a strong contender.

Will let you know at the weekend what we decide to call him and will post a piccie too - he is sooooo cute


----------



## hayleyanderson (14 May 2013)

Nero was my fav too! Think it's nice whether he's black or grey


----------



## Mystified (15 May 2013)

Finally managed to work out a way to get photos of the new arrival on here. 


http://sdrv.ms/15Nku4S

http://sdrv.ms/14oJgU5


----------



## elijahasgal (15 May 2013)

How about Wizard?  If I got it right the mare is Sabrina, and he arrived as if by magic


----------



## splashgirl45 (15 May 2013)

as he arrived in the rain how about 

storm


or
shadow

blizzard (would suit if he goes grey)

smokey


----------



## zigzag (15 May 2013)

Snowy


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (15 May 2013)

Midnight Flight
Black Jack


----------



## SCMSL (15 May 2013)

Aw he's so cute!

If he were mine, I would call him Imprevisto - unexpected in Portuguese


----------



## elijahasgal (16 May 2013)

merlin


----------



## GrumpyHero (16 May 2013)

i like salem! he's a real cutie - so fluffy!


----------



## alfiesmum (17 May 2013)

no name but how god dam cute is he?? <3


----------



## BigYellowHorse (17 May 2013)

BigYellowHorse said:



			Instead of black caviar, go for black cavalier

Click to expand...

derr..Just reread my post and realised I've made myself look like a total tit.. hey-ho sure the burning red face will eventually cool down!! Never ever been very good with names.


----------



## Mackenzie6 (19 May 2013)

Congrats I have had exactly the same situation but with a little chestnut foal a with flaxen mane and tail.

How about Onyx ?


----------



## hayleyanderson (19 May 2013)

Rohan and rua mean read if your stuck for a chestnut name


----------



## Mackenzie6 (19 May 2013)

hayleyanderson said:



			Rohan and rua mean read if your stuck for a chestnut name 

Click to expand...

Rohan is very pretty and unusual..... Is it suitable for a colt ??


----------



## hayleyanderson (19 May 2013)

It's a boys name yeah


----------



## Mackenzie6 (19 May 2013)

hayleyanderson said:



			It's a boys name yeah 

Click to expand...

I maybe being dense but what does it mean ?


Look at my other thread for a name for my filly 

Thanks


----------

